# Bicicross BH Made in Spain



## Jewelman13 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ok... so I spotted this on Facebook market and decided to take a chance at this fugly bike... made a deal... and I have to say that it’s definitely a “Fugly” bike but kinda crazy kool. Very little info except for the it’s made and is from Spain. A few others pop up on the interwebz, say hello to the “Bicicross BH 3speed”, year unknown...





















If anyone has info on these please chime in. 
Thanks


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## jrcarz (Jul 11, 2019)

I like the shifter with the rubber boot very automotive like.


----------

